# Beall Collet Chuck



## jttheclockman (Oct 13, 2008)

Boy i had one of those days where nothing went right. I was using the beall collet chuck for some cartridge pens I was trying to figure out how to sand, and I went to take the chuck off and it would not budge. I struggled with that thing for quite awhile. I even had to refile the wrench because it rounded over. I did not tighten it other than screw it on by hand.

Has this happened to anyone else and if so how did you get it off???  More importantely how do you keep this from happening again???  Should I put some kind of washer behind it or put something on the threads???  That wrench that comes with them is not the best design in my opinion.   Thanks for the replys.


----------



## stevers (Oct 13, 2008)

I haven't had it happen yet. But I have heard others mention something about a synthetic washer of some sort. I think I remember hearing cardboard once and maybe plastic another time.


----------



## LanceD (Oct 13, 2008)

When mine gets jammed I put a piece of leather on it and use a pipe wrench to loosen it. It doesn't take much force with the wrench and it loosens right up.


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 13, 2008)

I use a plastic washer on the nose between the lathe and any chuck I use...put on the washer and screw on the chuck. Suppliers sell them but I make them from scrap plastic that we all have around the house and shop.  I  purchased a second tool for my beal collet chuck and the two work fine together. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don



jttheclockman said:


> I was using the beall collet chuck for some cartridge pens  and I went to take the chuck off and it would not budge. I struggled with that thing for quite awhile. I even had to refile the wrench because it rounded over. I did not tighten it other than screw it on by hand.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else and if so how did you get it off???  More importantely how do you keep this from happening again???  Should I put some kind of washer behind it or put something on the threads???  That wrench that comes with them is not the best design in my opinion.   Thanks for the replys.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 13, 2008)

Looks like  a plastic washer is what I need. Who would thing a 2 cent piece of plastic can save the day???  I must mention I bought the 18 piece collet set from 800 Watt and love these things. Reasonable and ideal.


----------



## d1carter (Oct 13, 2008)

I have made a plastic washer from the side of a plastic milk container that seems to work. Before I did that, I had to use a strap wrench that Sears sells to get a similar (PSI) collet chuck off. 
All the best.
d1


----------



## smitty (Oct 13, 2008)

I also us a plastic washer.  I make mine for butter tub lids.  But I have had to use a strap wrench before I started using the plastic washer.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 13, 2008)

Didn't you guys get 2 wrenches with your chuck? Sometimes the collet is tight, but never so tight that the two wrenches wouldn't work.

Andyway, SCUSA sells the plastic rings. A bit expensive but if tacking on to an existing order...


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 13, 2008)

Did not even think of the strap wrench. That is a good tip. I was getting ready to reach for a pipe wrench when I finally broke it free. I am making a plastic washer for it. Love that little chuck.


----------



## Sylvanite (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't put anything behind my collet chuck.  I've never had it get tighter than the supplied wrench (and the lathe's index pin) could loosen.

I do, however, put a wood washer behind my scroll chucks.  They aren't threaded as deep as the Beall chuck and need a spacer.  I just sliced a piece of bubinga (because I had some and it's hard) about 1/4 inch thick, bored a hole through it with a forstner bit, slid it over the headstock threads, and turned it round.  It does help keep the chucks from sticking as well as serving as a spacer.

I suspect almost any washer will work.  Just make sure to use stock that is flat so as not to introduce runout.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 16, 2008)

Mikey said:


> Didn't you guys get 2 wrenches with your chuck? Sometimes the collet is tight, but never so tight that the two wrenches wouldn't work.
> 
> Andyway, SCUSA sells the plastic rings. A bit expensive but if tacking on to an existing order...


 
In the old days the Beall chuck only came with one wrench.  I understand that recently they have changed their practice and supply two wrenches.


----------



## MDWine (Oct 16, 2008)

My local hardware store had various sizes of the UMVH (is that right) washers.  I got several different sizes for the lathe.  Works like a champ!  (about 3/8" think)


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 16, 2008)

Mine is an older version and only came with one wrench. I wonder if I can get another wrench.??? Anybody have Beall's number or wonder if I leave him a PM on this site he would see it???


----------



## LanceD (Oct 16, 2008)

jttheclockman said:


> Mine is an older version and only came with one wrench. I wonder if I can get another wrench.??? Anybody have Beall's number or wonder if I leave him a PM on this site he would see it???


 
I'm sure  if you do a google search for Beall you'll find his website with his phone no.


----------



## PaulDoug (Oct 16, 2008)

I don't see how two wrenches help get the body off of the lathe spindle.  Two wrenches help loosen and tighten the beall nut.  I've never had mine tighten that much on my lathe, but I think I will adda  washer just as insurance.  Couldn't hurt.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 16, 2008)

I could have sworn my lathe had a hole to insert the wrench. perhaps it was a balance mark that fit a wrench perfectly. My lathe also has an indexing pin that is fairly stout and will lock the spindle for collet chuck removal.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 16, 2008)

Paul

Sometimes what happens the outside nut that holds the collet in the body gets a little too tight and when you try to loosen then the body spins off the spindle. Just another little problem. 2 wrenches wpould help that one but the washer idea will help the stuck on spindle problem for sure.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 17, 2008)

its_virgil said:


> I use a plastic washer on the nose between the lathe and any chuck I use...put on the washer and screw on the chuck. Suppliers sell them but I make them from scrap plastic that we all have around the house and shop.  I  purchased a second tool for my beal collet chuck and the two work fine together.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don



I don't have the beall chucks, but I did the same basic thing... I cut a piece of thick leather (from an old knife scabbard that I had lost the knife) and made a washer to put over the headstock spindle screw to the chucks and face plates don't seat metal to metal... has made life a lot easier when I get ready to take the chucks off the lathe.


----------



## rherrell (Oct 17, 2008)

Put the wrench in the whole, lift the handle and "SNAP" the wrench down. Works EVERY TIME for me.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 26, 2008)

I emailed JR Beall and he emailed me back and is sending me 2 wrenches. Now that is great service. It is one of those chucks that are ideal for small turnings such as bullet pens. Can't beat it.


----------

